# Aquamanta efx 400 spray bar parts



## Samjpikey (2 Jul 2013)

Hey folks, 

Can anyone help me source spray bar parts for the aquamanta ??? 

I need two parts ( the tube with holes in)  to get spray bar the length of my tank , 

It comes with a spray bar @ 600mm (each peice is 200mm) and my tank is 1 m . 

Don't really wanted to build my own as I like the supplied spray bar , very good quality .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Ok so no one has advised but its all sorted now. 
Been to maidenhead aquatics and got a full aquamanta spray bar kit with bends and suckers for £5  result !!


----------



## Jamie McGrath (27 Aug 2014)

What store did you get it from ive looked in three of their stores and cannot find any spare parts other than the filter media?


----------

